
Piketty's 'Capital' Theory Misunderstands Inherited Wealth Today - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/118925/pikettys-capital-theory-misunderstands-inherited-wealth-today
======
pistle
Posner, again, full of hand-waving subterfuge. 8% return on 1 billion in
capital? Sure, at the end they only feasibly keep 20 million cash and
definitely just lose all value in the other luxury goods they buy... What a
horrible economist if they could even begin to suggest anything but that this
billionaire widow will do nothing but maybe get index ETF rates of return.

Where is he coming from? University of Chicago? Oh right, I'll dive right into
spending a lot of time breaking down his strawman.

Sorry to commit logical fallacies folks, but why is it that I can never get
but a flock of anti-Krugman gadflies out of UC? Which other econ departments
drip with this much politically driven fluff?

